# Guitar Whitey tribute at Black Butte/Dunsmuir Railroad Days June 7-9th



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 28, 2019)

My wife is playing music at Black Butte this year, coinciding with RR days and some other events..

More info and flyer....

"Railroad Days at Black Butte/Dunsmuir is shaping up to be a really 
special event this year, with a tribute to Guitar Whitey planned as well 
as an art show opening in the reefer on Friday by Fiona Bearclaw (who 
also designed the t-shirt being used for Dunsmuir RR Days this year). 
Hope to see some of you there!

Other upcoming events, including our Spring Work Party May-31, 2019, and 
a number of boxcar music shows are listed on Coming Events / News - http://www.bbcrc.org/news.shtml

Our work party is sort of an extended event this year as there is also a 
show on Monday, June 3rd, and we will likely have quite a few people 
staying over between the two weekends helping out with the large number 
of projects we will have going on."


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Apr 28, 2019)

Damn went to railroad days a few years ago. Had a blast and even caught a boxcar heading north at the side out when it was time to leave. Wish I could make it there this year!


----------

